# Mastitis in goats



## The kid (Apr 15, 2017)

I bought a family of goats The other day (mother farther and kid) the person I got them from did not know what they were doing and the mother has mastitis in the one udder and the kid has been feeding form the other for the last 10 days but I am not sure if he Is getting enough milk also is ok for the kid to feed well the mother has mastitis anything will help if anyone has a home treatment for it please let me know


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 15, 2017)

It would be best for you to see a vet.
Mastitis will be treated at home but there are different kinds of bacteria that can cause mastitis.
You need to milk out the infected udder.

Generally antibiotics will be prescribed and teat infusions will need to be done.
It is fine for the kid to eat of the non infected side.

What breed of goats are these?


----------



## The kid (Apr 15, 2017)

I have milked out the infected teat and she dose give milk from that side just she still has a scab not the one teat the kid is alpine sianne (sorry if I spelt that rough)cross and same with mom the dad is alpine


----------



## The kid (Apr 15, 2017)

Also I can not find a livestock vet in my area


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 15, 2017)

I am not understanding... she has a scab on the bad udder? Where is the scab?
Did you run a CMT?
Is it possible the kid was eating o one side and the udder is just engorged or congested?

What does it look like?


----------



## The kid (Apr 16, 2017)

There is a scab on the bad oudder I am not sure what a CMT is also today the kid was eating from the bad oudder so I milk her more and the milk was the same as the milk from the good nipple


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 16, 2017)

How do you know she has mastitis?


----------



## The kid (Apr 16, 2017)

I an assuming that is what it is


----------



## Alibo (Apr 16, 2017)

A CMT is a California Mastitis Test, you can buy kits very inexpensively online. A neccessary tool to have in your arsenal if you are going to milk goats. I have heard that you can use some house hold detergents to get the same results but have not looked into it.

Pictures would be helpful to determine if it is mastitis. Like SBC said, sometimes a kid will only nurse from one side which can lead to engorgment and congestion on the other. Where is the location of the scab ? Being on a small budget myself, I personally would determine that it is definitely mastitis before involving a vet. However,  if it is positive, then a vet is a must.


----------



## Alibo (Apr 16, 2017)

It will be helpful to get a temperature on her too to help with your diagnosis and to tell the vet. Even a small animal vet should be able to help with mastitis in an emergency they will have the ability to test for strep, ect. I doubt they would turn you away if you showed up with a miserable goat. Also check with the local universities, colleges, or even highschools for AG departments, they may steer you in the right direction


----------



## The kid (May 4, 2017)

Hi sorry for not keeping up on this thank all of you for your help I am still not sure if it was mastitis but it is all cleared up now mom is doing really well and the kid has grown so much


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 4, 2017)

Glad she's doing better!  Thanks for the update!


----------

